# Memphis TN



## bolen (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello all,

I live in Oxford MS but I go to game in Memphis TN.

My gaming group has kind of desolved.  I would like to start a group of 5
players.  I can only play on Saturday however,  I would really like to be a
DM for a game set in the kingdoms of kalamar.  But I am willing to play
other games as well.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## bolen (Feb 19, 2002)

Bump


----------

